# How many embies did you have put back and why?



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi girls

I'm having DFET on Thursday at Reprofit and think i've decided on having two embies put in but just wondered what number others had decided on and what the reasons were behind your decision.

I feel having 1 put back is risky as less chance of working and 3 put back is risky for triplets or them not making it as too many.  I asked Stepan his thoughts and he suggest two which is what i was hoping he'd say and he said that any risks of miscarriage or problems with having twins is not related to age which i was worried about at 42.  I read on a thread here the other night that some US clinics put back up to 6 when you're over 40 to increase chances of success which seems a bit crazy!!

Just wondered what other info any of you found out or took into account when making this decision.  Also do you think this decision is different if it's donor as oppose to own or do you think that's irrelavant and all the odds/outcomes are the same?  Actually just kinda answered my own last question, as it's donor and the eggs are much younger and healthier it must be safer to have fewer put back but if it was my own old eggs then having more put back would be better.

GG x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

try looking here for info

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=205.0


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

GG - we've 'talked' about this already so you know what I did and the results thereof!

There's def a difference when it's your own eggs vs DE, especially when you're in your 40s and your own egg quality is known to be lower. But I do think putting 2 back is a good option with DE - you maximise your chances without taking unnecessary risks

The threads Morrigan links to are interesting but the women advised to have eSET (elective single embryo transfer) tend to be those who have either had a bad experience previously (ie lost twins, premature labour, other complications) or those who are younger and therefore more likely to have multiples

Ultimately it's up to you, as far as possible you need to make a decision you are not going to regret when you look back on it...regardless of the outcome (ie if it's a BFN, will you regret only having 1 put back, if it's twins, would you regret having 2 put back etc)

GOOD LUCK for this week,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

GG - Are you having blasts put back? What stage are they in their development? (hatching? expanding?). This increases your likelihood of success.

I had 3 x 3 day embies put back when I did IVF with own eggs, and I got a BFP on my 3rd OE IVF but then had a m/c. I was advised not to put more than 2 blasts back with a DE cycle, even if they were frozen embies. My clinic used to put 3 back (DEFET) when they did traditional freezing, but then they moved to vitrification and several ladies had triplets with DEFET, so that's why they recommended no more than 2. You've answered the question yourself though - donor embies with young female donors are more likely to be chromosomally normal, and so more of them are likely to stick! (not so with me yet, but hoping this time!).

Good luck!

Rose xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Thanks ladies

Yes i've been reading the eSET thread and i hope that some of the issues/complications on there are rare rather than the norm.  I guess i'm still trying to collate a bit more info before i have to actually say it out loud to the doc.  I'm pretty sure i'm going to ask for 2 so in a way i think i'm trying to find more reassurance that this is the best way to go.  But as with so many of these decisions i'm still lurching from one to the other and don't think that will stop until i have given the doc my instructions.

Rose this is what i'm being offered:

I can offer you three embryos - 2 grade 1 hatching blastocysts + 1xgrade 2 expanding blastocysts frozen on day 5 raised from these donors:

Suity that's exactly the question i have been asking myself to help me make this decision and i do think  if it was bfn with 1 transferred i would regret not having 2 put back, i think that's the biggest thing that's swaying me this way.

GGxx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

And gosh Rose you're off on Weds like me!! How you feeling?  Are you having DE ICSI again with donor sperm or a different kind of tx this time?

GG x


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

GG - Hi, I didn't realise we were flying on the same day! How are you feeling hunny?  Yes I'm going for a fresh DE IVF cycle with new egg and sperm donors.

Am feeling cautiously hopeful and nervous, both at once! I've had so many setbacks and sadness on this nearly 3 year journey that I daren't allow myself to get excited, as it's harder to get over it if it doesn't work, and I'll be testing just before Christmas, but work has been so busy and it's been challenging sorting out a new male donor and rushing through the import paperwork to get the vials shipped from the US. Once I get to Cape Town I have a few days to relax before the ET, which will be lovely! 

The hatching blasts you've been offered are obviously top quality and more developed than the expanding blast, so if you were to put 2 back, they'd be my preference if I was in your position.  Good luck hun, and safe travels!

Rose xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Rose, yes i think i'm going to end up pretty nervous and scared as the week goes on, switching to donor eggs as well as sperm feels like quite a big jump and it all happened fairly quickly for me so really hope i'm doing the right thing.  Also, in some ways i feel a bit more excited about donor eggs as the success rate is higher so i also feel a bit hopeful, but like you don't want to get carried away and have a bigger thump back down if no luck.

Think i'd prefer the sun of cape town to the snow of Cz!!!  Hope you manage to have a relaxing time as well and really good luck with it all.

GGxxx


----------

